# buds and shoots



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a few unexpected plants in bud, and some hoped for terrestrial orchids sprouting up. I also have some other bletilla terrestrials that should sprout in a few weeks and some already up






phrag qf puanani





small spike neofinetia falcata


nyeric sent me some dormant ponerorchis graminifolia tubers last fall, and told me to put them in the frig. I pulled them out and planted them last week but thought i'd dried them out. I can see four shoots coming up so far!





ponerorchis graminifolia sprouts (four in an arc)





my habenaria hybrid came back this year, in new soil/pot! I think this is Hab Regnieri


----------



## Clark (Apr 19, 2015)

Where did you get the Neo?


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2015)

Clark said:


> Where did you get the Neo?



that's yours! just has one spike I see so far, two buds but the plant is huge

you don't want to see the neos that have been with me for my last three moves; been very rough on them


----------

